# Should I get a TCR Advanced SL3....



## JimT (Jul 18, 2007)

I have a 07 TREK Madone SL that I thought had a crack in the downtube but now I am certain they are just scratches.
I guess the problem is I had my heart set on replacing the TREK with the Giant but now I have a hard time justifying this big expense and I do enjoy the TREK.
I ride about 100 miles a week some group rides here and there but mostly alone. I'm sure the SL3 will have a superior ride and the new Ultegra 6700 is supposed to be so much better than the Ultegra group I have. I guess the last thing is, would $3500.00 plus tax be a good price on this? I think that is good but I dont know. 

Thanks in advance 
Jim


----------



## rick222 (May 29, 2005)

JimT said:


> I guess the last thing is, would $3500.00 plus tax be a good price on this? I think that is good but I dont know.


Yes... excellent price


----------



## JimT (Jul 18, 2007)

Rick222, that settles is I am going to get it! 

The LBS owner is a nice guy and his maintenance prices seem very fair. Since that is an excellent price that does say something about his character. I find it hard to trust someone who says he is going to give me a good price then I find out it really isn't.

Thanks for the help Rick, 
JimT


----------



## a_avery007 (Jul 1, 2008)

good price great ride!
enjoy, as it too has a lifetime warranty..


----------



## JimT (Jul 18, 2007)

I guess I will be calling him in the morning and see about ordering it. I have to go start scratching up the money!


----------



## rick222 (May 29, 2005)

I'm quite pleased with mine... does everything well


----------



## JimT (Jul 18, 2007)

Rick, that is really sweet!! How was the ride when you got it (stock) was it rough or twitchy??? 
The only thing I am afraid of is not being able to handle a few hours of riding it. Ah, I am sure it isn't too bad.

Thanks 
JimT


----------



## rick222 (May 29, 2005)

JimT said:


> Rick, that is really sweet!! How was the ride when you got it (stock) was it rough or twitchy???
> The only thing I am afraid of is not being able to handle a few hours of riding it. Ah, I am sure it isn't too bad.


Only changed the saddle and swap back and forth the Cosmic Carbones with the Ksyrium Elites which the bike came with. Actually the Elites are 1550 grams so the weight has come down quite a bit. It's a bit windy this time of year for the Cosmic Carbones. Bike isn't twitchy, rides well and accelerates well. Very responsive. I've had a 05 Carbon TCR which rode kinda harsh and an 08 TCR Advanced which rode with the same degree of comfort but the 2010 SL really shows no lateral flex at all, excellent for climbing. You can easily do a century with this bike. Quite comfy for a stiff carbon racing bike. This week I'm putting the Elites back on as spring in Connecticut brings out some heavy winds. 

Keep us informed on your bike and remember.... pictures.


----------



## JimT (Jul 18, 2007)

Will do Rick, but since my Madone is not cracked this has become a big decision that have to think this over real good. 

I looked at all the differences between the Advanced and the SL2. I was surprised at how different they are, the SL 2 is seriously stout... If I am going to get one it will definately be a SL frame, they look bomb-proof and I can't believe they are so light. As far as ride goes I was told since it doesn't have the ISP the ride isn't as harsh. 
Ahhh!! Decisions decisions....

JimT


----------



## a_avery007 (Jul 1, 2008)

the ISP will ride "softer" as it has "built in" flex..
but, you most likely cant get one as most of the ISP's are sold out until 11..

good luck


----------

